# M.2 SSD in Laptop klonen & tauschen



## MadWalnut (13. September 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein Razer Blade Stealth Late 2016 (Kaby Lake) mit einer Samsung PM951  NVMe PCIe 128GB SSD. Ich möchte nun die gleiche SSD, nur mit 256GB Speicher, verbauen. Dabei will ich das OS klonen, um mir das Windows-Neuaufsetzen zu sparen. Sollte ja keine Probleme geben, ist ja beides M.2 PCIe.

Wie stell ich das nun am geschicktesten an? Der Laptop hat nur ein M.2-Slot, daher brauche ich wohl einen Zwischenspeicher. Ich dachte an ein bootbares Programm (möglichst kostenlos), was mir die alte SSD auf eine externe USB-Platte sichert. Dann würde ich die neue SSD einbauen, das Programm erneut starten und Windows von der USB-Platte zurück auf die neue SSD spielen.

Macht das Sinn wie ich mir das vorstelle? Habt ihr eine Software-Empfehlung für mich (evtl. Linux Live vom USB Stick?)?


----------



## HardwareGeek (14. September 2017)

Hey,
Meiner Erinnerung nach liegt Samsung SSD ein solches Programm bei... Wenn nicht, kann ich dir das Samsung Data Migration Tool empfehlen...Das hat bei mir Perfekt funktioniert.Du brauchst halt wie du selber sagst einen Zwischenspeicher.Da tut es jede beliebige..


----------



## MadWalnut (14. September 2017)

HardwareGeek schrieb:


> Hey,
> Meiner Erinnerung nach liegt Samsung SSD ein solches Programm bei... Wenn nicht, kann ich dir das Samsung Data Migration Tool empfehlen...Das hat bei mir Perfekt funktioniert.Du brauchst halt wie du selber sagst einen Zwischenspeicher.Da tut es jede beliebige..



Wie kann ich mein Betriebssystem auf eine SSD klonen?

Hier sieht es so aus, dass das Samsung Tool in Windows läuft. Bei der ersten Runde kein Problem, aber wie stelle ich dann das Backup vom Zwischenspeicher auf die neue SSD wieder her? Dazu muss ich ja die alte SSD mit Windows ausbauen und hab dann kein installiertes Betriebssystem mehr. Oder bietet das Samsung Tool eine Live-Option?


----------



## HardwareGeek (14. September 2017)

Achso.... Mir ist ein solches Programm nicht bekannt. Kauf dir einfach auf Amazon für 15 € ein M.2 Gehäuse. Dann klonst du die alte direkt auf die Neue!


----------



## MadWalnut (14. September 2017)

Eigentlich wollte ich es vermeiden dafür Geld auszugeben... Die neue SSD hat mich nur 40€ gekostet, da finde ich 15€ für den einmaligen Gebrauch nicht verhältnismäßig. Ich versuche es dann mit CloneZilla, einmal auf eine externe HDD und dann auf die neue SSD. Wenns nicht klappt, installier ich halt neu. Ich dachte nur es gäbe da eine einfache Möglichkeit und dann hätte ich mir das neuinstallieren gespart. Falls noch jemand Vorschläge hat, gerne melden. Die neue SSD kommt eh erst nach dem Wochenende.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. September 2017)

Das wird des öfteren empfohlen und ist frei:
Macrium Software | Your Image is Everything,

Mein Liebling:
True Image 2013 by Acronis: Amazon.de: Software.

Kopiert alles außer Linux.

Beide SSDs anschließen bei ausgeschaltetem PC -> CD erstellen -> einlegen ins DVD-Laufwerk
 -> Neustart -> Laufwerk clonen -> Runterfahren -> Umbauen -> Neustart.


----------



## MadWalnut (14. September 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Beide SSDs anschließen bei ausgeschaltetem PC -> CD erstellen -> einlegen ins DVD-Laufwerk
> -> Neustart -> Laufwerk clonen -> Runterfahren -> Umbauen -> Neustart.



Danke für die Softwaretipps, schaue ich mir an.

Aber wie meinst du das mit beide SSDs anschließen? Ich habe nur einen M.2-Slot.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. September 2017)

MadWalnut schrieb:


> Aber wie meinst du das mit beide SSDs anschließen? Ich habe nur einen M.2-Slot.


Eine m2.SSD mußt du per Adapter anschließen:
DeLOCK PCI Express Card > 1 x internal M.2 NVMe Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland,
oder ähnlich.

Dann klappt es.


----------



## MadWalnut (15. September 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Eine m2.SSD mußt du per Adapter anschließen:
> DeLOCK PCI Express Card > 1 x internal M.2 NVMe Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland,
> oder ähnlich.



So einen Adapter habe ich, es geht allerdings um einen Laptop. Und ein USB-Gehäuse möchte ich wie oben erklärt nicht kaufen, weil die Anschaffugskosten für die einmalige Nutzung nicht im Verhältnis zum Preis der SSD stehen.

Meine Frage war, ob es ein Programm gibt, mit dem es möglich ist die alte SSD zuerst auf eine externe HDD zu klonen und anschließend die neue SSD einzubauen und dann von der HDD auf die neue SSD klonen. Theoretisch sollte es ja klappen. Ich war auf auf Erfahrungsberichte aus, bzw. auf eine Empfehlung für ein Programm mit dem das möglich ist. Einen extra Adapter möchte ich nicht kaufen, so wichtig ist mir die Windows-Installation dann auch nicht. Würde mit klonen halt nur schneller gehen, statt alles neu einzurichten...

---------------------------------------------------------------------
*Edit:* Mit CloneZilla hat es geklappt. Bin so vorgegangen:

1. CloneZilla mit Tuxboot auf einen USB-Stick gebracht
2. Save disk image (auf externe HDD)
3. SSD tauschen
4. Restore disk image
5. GParted mit Tuxboot auf einen USB-Stick gebracht und die Partitionsgröße auf die volle SSD-Kapazität geändert

War sehr einfach und in einer Stunde erledigt (inkl. warten aufs Klonen).


----------



## multiball (9. Februar 2018)

Total genial, genau das was ich gesucht habe, Danke !


----------



## Thosch (24. November 2018)

Reicht es nicht wenn man die "alte" Inst. auf ext. Medium klont, dann die kleine SSD ausbaut, die größere einbaut um anschliessend von der ext. Inst. zu booten und diese dann auf die neue SSD "zurück-zuklonen" ?


----------



## hackmac3 (1. März 2019)

Im Prinzip ja, nur bootest du Clonezilla (vom USB-Stick) . Ich habe die Clonezilla ISO (clonezilla-live-2.6.0-37-amd64) mit winrar auf leeren USB-Stick entpackt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Funktioniert. Das Menü war für mich Logisch erklärt. Habe die Daten von meiner M.2 NVMe 960 EVO Samsung 250 GB auf eine Kingston problemlos geclonet. Das Tool (Data Migration Software ) von Samsung kann das nur mit Festplatten von Samsung! Wieder einmal ist (OpenSource) Freie Software besser.
Halleluja


----------

